# hardware monitoring



## drforbin (Oct 13, 2013)

Just started using FreeBSD and love it. I am a old time Linux and Solaris user. I need to be able to monitor CPU temperature/MB temperature and fans if possible. I'm tried sysctl(8) and the various other utilities in ports. I get some data but it's crazy, like 255C.

Any wiki or ideas how to get this working?

thanxs Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2013)

It depends a lot on the processor and mainboard but there's coretemp(4), aibs(4) and amdtemp(4) for example.


----------



## drforbin (Oct 14, 2013)

*Thank you SirDice*

I tried loading aibs(4)() and then doing a `sysctl dev.aibs.0.{volt,temp,fan}`.
It appears to be working as evidenced by the following;


```
dev.aibs.0.volt.0: 1328 800 1800
dev.aibs.0.volt.1: 3376 2970 3630
dev.aibs.0.volt.2: 4999 4500 5500
dev.aibs.0.volt.3: 12224 10200 13800
dev.aibs.0.temp.0: 34.0C 60.0C 75.0C
dev.aibs.0.temp.1: 32.0C 45.0C 75.0C
dev.aibs.0.fan.0: 1397 600 7200
dev.aibs.0.fan.1: 2986 600 7200
dev.aibs.0.fan.2: 979 600 7200
```

So what do you think, success?

Drforbin.


----------

